# My New Baby



## Jade Tigress (Jul 27, 2008)

This is Zeus. He just turned 8 months old July 21st. I adopted him from a person on craigslist. They got him as a pup from this breeder and I have all his papers. They were expecting to buy a house. Unfortunately it fell through and they didn't feel it was fair to the dog to keep him in their small apartment. So, they thought it was best to find him a new home. That's were I came in.  I've had him for about 3 weeks now.

He is sooo smart and such a good dog. We are currently enrolled in obedience school.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 27, 2008)

What a handsome boy he is! Congratulations, Jade, and good choice on the breed.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 27, 2008)

My first thought was, "Wait, it hasn't been nine months since I met you and you didn't look pregnant" ... LOL ... just kidding, of course.

Nice, wish I had one of those for myself!


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 27, 2008)

One of the best breeds in the world.  Congratulations, Pam!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 27, 2008)

(holds breath for a moment then...) 

*AWWWWW!
*Pretty dawg! ​


> *We* are currently enrolled in obedience school.



We? Pam... have you been a nawghty girl??


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 27, 2008)

German Shepherds have always been my favorite breed of dogs. I haven't had one since I was a kid, so this make me happy happy.   





14 Kempo said:


> My first thought was, "Wait, it hasn't been nine months since I met you and you didn't look pregnant" ... LOL ... just kidding, of course.
> 
> Nice, wish I had one of those for myself!



LOL! No, no, not _that_ kind of baby. heh He's still my *baby* though. I love him to death.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 27, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> We? Pam... have you been a nawghty girl??



LOL! Always.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 27, 2008)

What a beautiful companion. 
I have always loved dogs, just can not have one in my apt.
I am sure that your memories with this new baby are just starting


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 27, 2008)

He really is a handsome devil, Pam.  They really are great dogs, and very smart.  I have a friend that has one, and is police trained.  Definitely don't want to go through the door uninvited, but otherwise, just like a big baby.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 27, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> > Originally Posted by *MA-Caver*
> > _We? Pam... have you been a nawghty girl??_
> 
> 
> LOL! Always.


Heh, atta girl!

Happy times and happy days with your new dog. Thanks for the pic too.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 27, 2008)

THAT is one GOOOD lookin Dog!!

Your Bro.
John


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

Very Nice looking dog


----------



## Lynne (Jul 27, 2008)

I love, love german shepherds.

That's my Merlin in my avatar.  He's an AKC all-black german shepherd.  Such a sweety.  And spoiled, really spoiled.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 27, 2008)

He's gonna be a big boy too. His daddy is 120 lbs and Zeus, at 8 months old, weighs in at 70.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats! Great photos!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 27, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> He's gonna be a big boy too. His daddy is 120 lbs and Zeus, at 8 months old, weighs in at 70.


 He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 27, 2008)

He's absolutely gorgeous!  German Shepherds are great dogs - enjoy, and congratulations on your new furkid.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 27, 2008)

Aye, fabulous looking fellow.  

A human friend of mine had a glorious German Shepherd called Strider.  Huge dog and a real handsome chap as well as smart as anything {tho' trying to hide the wicker basket he'd chewed up by piling the furniture on top of it wasn't one of his better plans :lol:}.  

He and I were great friends.  Indeed I think he treated me as a true pack-mate as whenever I visited he would run around making this eerily wolf-like ululating cry as if he was welcoming me back - he wouldn't shut up until I'd given him a right good fussing and then he'd sit with me for while.  Odd how safe you feel with a mammoth German Shepherd laying across your feet :lol:.


----------



## MJS (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition!   Great pics!


----------



## Tames D (Jul 27, 2008)

Beautiful dog. He couldn't be in a better home.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## donna (Jul 27, 2008)

Handsome looking furbaby , he's gorgeous!!.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 27, 2008)

He's a beautiful dog, Pam. Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 27, 2008)

That's my favorite breed of dog.

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the congrats everyone. I am in heaven over this dog. 



Lynne said:


> He's a very handsome boy.



So, Lynn, how about posting a bigger picture of Merlin for us? 



Sukerkin said:


> Odd how safe you feel with a mammoth German Shepherd laying across your feet :lol:.



That is sooo true.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition to the family.  Great pics BTW!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 28, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Thanks for the congrats everyone. I am in heaven over this dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I haven't figured how to upload an image from my computer yet.  The "Manage Attachments" function is not available. Will try to figure it out.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 28, 2008)

Lynne said:


> I haven't figured how to upload an image from my computer yet.  The "Manage Attachments" function is not available. Will try to figure it out.



Ah, that's a Supporting Member perk. I didn't realize you weren't a Supporting Member, (yet).


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 28, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Lynne said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't figured how to upload an image from my computer yet. The "Manage Attachments" function is not available. Will try to figure it out.
> ...



As long as it's not One More *^$&$#-ing Cat Picture.


----------

